

In other acquisition news, Samsung Mobile hires cyanogen - fpgeek
http://phandroid.com/2011/08/15/in-other-acquisition-news-samsung-mobile-buys-steve-cyanogen-kondik-for-an-undisclosed-amount/

======
fpgeek
Personally, I'm surprised this took as long to happen as it did. I thought the
advantages of hiring cyanogen were obvious to any Android OEM (or potential
Android OEM) for quite some time now.

~~~
rektide
Reminds me highly of those halcyon days of game modding, where everyone was
building awesome Q1 and Unreal mods and levels. And one by one, at first
slowly, those authors got plucked up and pulled into industry. The whole
modding notion has become a rarity because, well, why mod when you can work in
the commercial space making games? Prove yourself out by writing some decent
mod content, then get hired.

------
dotBen
He's joining as a "Software Engineer". Given that this isn't Google, where
such generic terms can mean anything and responsibility is flat, my guess is
that he is just being employed as a warm body for the Samsung Android
engineering team having demonstrated some ability to work on Android core
code.

Therefore don't expect a monumental change in Samsung's Android software
product or direction out of this.

Sad.

------
pavanred
Steve Kondik supposedly said that he will continue CyanogenMod as his side
project and his employment to Samsung will not affect it. Now that he works
with Samsung and as he also develops Cyanogenmod ROMs for many Samsung
devices, wonder if there will be a conflict of interest. I personally hope the
CM team keeps the Cyanogenmod project alive.

~~~
Maakuth
Considering that Samsung seems to like CyanogenMod sending them devices and
all that, I wouldn't think it's impossible he'll be able to contribute to CM
on company hours.

------
cageface
Let's hope this results in a move by Samsung to adhere more closely to the
stock Android UI.

~~~
dlikhten
Or Samsung just got an incredible developer.

------
resnamen
Good for him, but I hope someone up takes up his mantle.

------
abrowne
I'm still waiting for Samsung to come out with something based on
Enlightenment/E17, which they're (also) supporting.*

* As previously discussed: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2495826>

------
corin_
Did they really just black-out his surname in the Facebook screenshot, how do
they not see the flaw in that theory?

------
ErikTheRed
Seems like it was only a matter of time. Great news!

